# Sidi Road Shoes size 48



## Richmc (15 Feb 2008)

Looking for a pair, ideally white, or even somewhere to buy a pair of Genius 5.5s for a decent price.
Thanks


----------



## simonali (16 Feb 2008)

5s for £81?

http://www.primera-bournemouth.co.uk/Template.aspx?prodID=531


----------



## chebeef (22 Apr 2008)

Hi Rich, I just posted a for sale thread for Sidi T1.5 Tri Shoes if they are any good to you. They are brand new in the box and size 48.

Will.


----------

